# blotching after stain is applied



## gkevin101b (Dec 10, 2009)

Can anyone help me out here, i just finished appling a cherry stain to my finished project, a cherry wood end table and the top is very blotchy.

I sanded alot with 400 grain to get a very smooth top finish, but after appling the stain the wood grain is covered with dark spots all over.

What did i do wrong? or what can I do to give a more grain look to the finish?

Please help.

Sincerely
Kevin


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

gkevin101b said:


> Can anyone help me out here, i just finished appling a cherry stain to my finished project, a cherry wood end table and the top is very blotchy.
> 
> I sanded alot with 400 grain to get a very smooth top finish, but after appling the stain the wood grain is covered with dark spots all over.
> 
> ...


For cherry after sanding & before staining I use Minwax Pre-Stain (at Home Depot etc.) I don't follow instructions. What I do is use a foam brush & give it a good coat & let it dry on it's own. Usually apply in eve & stain next morn. Cherry is very blotch prone.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Make sure you buy the correct wood conditioner. They make one for oil based stains and one for water based stains. Buy the one according to the type of stain you are using.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

As you've heard, cherry is very blotch-prone. A washcoat of dewaxed shellac diluted to about a 1# cut will partially seal some of the most porous end-grain sticking through the cross-grain that really drinks up the stain.


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

gkevin101b said:


> Can anyone help me out here, i just finished appling a cherry stain to my finished project, a cherry wood end table and the top is very blotchy.
> 
> I sanded alot with 400 grain to get a very smooth top finish, but after appling the stain the wood grain is covered with dark spots all over.
> 
> ...


Use the the base of the stain to lighten it up with a rag. 
"IE" water for water base, alcohol for alcohol and mineral spirit for oil.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Almost all cherry will blotch,the best way to deal with this is don't stain cherry or other woods that are prone to react that way. If you must attempt to stain cherry follow the advice of Big JIM and apply a spit coat of shellac. This will partially block the pores and not allow as much stain to get to the wood. Cherry given a little time and some sun shine will become one of the most beautiful woods in the world without stain.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 10, 2009)

Kevin,
Cherry can be a little difficult to stain. You might try not sanding so fine stopping at 220 or at 280. Blow or wipe the sawdust off, use a damp (not soaking wet) rag and wipe again to raise the grain. When dry, sand again to 280 grit and keep your hands off the areas you plan to stain. Oil from your fingers will soak in and when you stain you will get blotches or dark spots where you touched. If that doesn't work, do like others have said with a washcoat of shellac, let dry, sand lightly with 320 grit, then stain. Should work for you as cherry is beautiful when stained.
BTW...Happy New Year.

joe


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on Jerry's post. Cherry is even more beautiful when allowed to age in the sun... but most are too impatient and used to the commercial stuff, where they have to stain it to sell it quickly after manufacture.


----------



## P8143 (Dec 24, 2009)

Kevin,

I realize that you are in too deep to go back and allow a natural finish to develop, but Jim and Jerry are right, cherry has got to be one of the most beautiful woods around. It is fascinating to watch the patina develop over time and I just use a simple wax finish on the pieces I have to make them very touchable.

Having said all that, (which I know doesn't help you out of your problem,) just do what everybody recommends and use a conditioner. It will come out fine. I've also done what Okanagan suggests to lighten up small areas, that works too.

Good luck,
Phil


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great thread you guys..
I'm in the process of building a chest of drawers with a cherry frame and walnut panels, drawers and top.. I've already noticed spots in the cherry where blotching would be an issue..Thanks to this thread, i've totally reconsidered how to finish..

b.


----------

